

Linus's first version README for git - mapleoin
http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=blob;f=README;h=27577f76849c09d3405397244eb3d8ae1d11b0f3;hb=e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290

======
yuvadam
Probably inspired by my comment earlier [1] about how Linus comitted the first
version of git _in git_ [2].

I find it fascinating that systems can be bootstrapped upon their own
foundations.

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277079>

[2] -
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=commit;h=e83c5163316f...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=commit;h=e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290)

~~~
guygurari
I guess the canonical example is using a compiler to compile its next version.
Ken Thompson famously used this bootstrapping property to insert a trojan
horse into the C compiler [1]. It propagated itself into future binary
versions of the compiler, without actually appearing in their source code.

[1] <http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

~~~
mrb
Ken explained it was _possible_ to write such a trojan but he never did it.

------
kunqiana
I have a question, why did git grow so popular? What was better about it?

Edit: To down voters I think this question is important because it helps us
understand why certain softwares are successful despite other successful
competitors. I am not trying to start a flame war on which version control
system is better.

~~~
elii
GitHub may be one reason.

Maybe less but still important IMHO is that it's far more pronounceable than
e.g. SVN. That could help build the hype.

~~~
srl
I remember when I was first introduced to version control - I was told "we're
using 'subversion' for XYZ". I thought that meant we were doing something
sneaky that I shouldn't talk about.

"Git" is definitely a nice name.

~~~
to3m
I have no idea where urbandictionary.com is from, but its page on `git'
describes the meanings it's always had for me, and indeed probably most UK
(and Australian?) readers:

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=git>

This is partly why I have, so far, not joined the "Git Hub".

All in all, I think a better name could have been chosen. But, most of the
time, I only type it - and it IS certainly nicer to type than `svn', I'll give
it that.

------
dsr_
That's pretty close to a minimal viable format Particularly key to the success
is the clear invitation to build obvious tools and extensions without relying
on magic limitations. There's no version number embedded in the format, but
it's easy to flag tags your tool doesn't understand.

------
ggwicz
And this is why I have a deep respect and admiration for Mr. Torvalds

